# Betta Sketches.



## Monstaar (Aug 28, 2013)

I am in a huge art block and it's really killing my productivity. Betta's are some of the funnest little critters for me to draw, so I'd love to draw some of yours!










Sorry for the crap pic. But these aren't likely to be much more than just a doodle. If you'd like to include a bit about your fish's personality please do ;3. I'll include it in the drawing.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Oohh! Your good! Can you draw my buddy's Sparkey and Thor???
















I, too must apologise for the bad pic. I haven't taken any new pictures of them recently, and I'm away from them at the moment


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

if you want to draw them I would love a picture of igneel and ellis 

Igneel is a very aggressive VT who bites his own fins

Ellis is a cowardly EE betta


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

Here ya go lol


----------



## tennielle22 (Nov 3, 2013)

can I please have one of quad dream please 
:-D


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Your really talented


----------



## Monstaar (Aug 28, 2013)

Sparky and Thor











Igneel and Ellis










DatBetta's fishy whom they did not name ;'(











Quad Dream 

Aaah~ Cute fishys


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

OMg omg omg!!! I love it!! Your super talented!! Keep doin what ur doin ;-)


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Could you please do one of Levi (teal hm) and Fiji (copper/red hm)?


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I love it thank you so much:-D


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

This is amazing! I would love to have one of Sherlock and/or Tycho!


----------



## Monstaar (Aug 28, 2013)

Levi and Fiji 










Sherlock and Tycho 8D.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

OH MY GODS. Thank you so much!  I love it! Thank you!


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd love one of Pongo! (avatar)


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

BAha these are SO CUTE.
Could you please do one of my boy, Atlas?










His tail looks kinda shredded in this picture but it's really not. 
He's very particular and friendly, and likes to flare at you when you come by. But he's often afraid of his own reflection.


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

Can you do one of Bentley(betta) and Turbo(snail).


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

These would be great tattoos. 
If you are still drawing more I would like one to hopefully use as a future tattoo. Once I decide on where it would go (most of my arms are taken up already.) lol


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

oh my gosh its so cute :3 i love it thank you! :thankyou:


----------



## Zooxe (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, these are AMAZING! I tried drawing betta fish but it didnt really work out for me . I was wondering if you could make one for my boy atlas, he is a dragonscale halfmoon. He is very adventures, he is like a little kid who find everything so fascinating :-D


----------



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

Love this style! Do you have a site with any works that I could browse? I'd love to see more.


----------



## JessicaCRS (Nov 9, 2013)

Hii, I'm not sure if your'e still doing these but they are TOO cute may you make one of lil' Albert?  he is a particular betta that is entirely in love with my boyfriend and sister!!   XD
Thanks!!


----------

